# Radio reception poor advice for solution?



## Devadave (Aug 31, 2012)

Him fed up with poor radio reception in what should be good areas, can anyone suggest a replacement aerial other than the short rubber aerial on my offside front wing on my Peugeot boxer based Compass Merit, yes it does have a bed over the cab... Any help would be usefull as my wife is registered blind so we tend to listen to radio most?.. :bow::bow:


----------



## maingate (Aug 31, 2012)

Devadave said:


> Him fed up with poor radio reception in what should be good areas, can anyone suggest a replacement aerial other than the short rubber aerial on my offside front wing on my Peugeot boxer based Compass Merit, yes it does have a bed over the cab... Any help would be usefull as my wife is registered blind so we tend to listen to radio most?.. :bow::bow:



You can either have a wing mounted aerial fitted or an internal one fitted along the top of the windscreen.

I remember seeing comments that the internal ones work well but I think they had a booster hidden somewhere.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/18907-radio-aerial-solution.html


----------



## Barnacle (Sep 12, 2012)

Wanted to have a look at that Canalsman but the link didn't work!!! Could you please check if it works from your end? I have a 2008 Fiat Ducato Bessacarr E435 and the radio reception is worse than terrible. You would think a motorhome costing as much as this one did, the least you could expect was a half decent radio reception!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Devadave,

I had the same problem with my Compass Castaway and when i took the radio
out i found that the co-axial wasn`t even connected into the radio and just 
loose behind it.

I put it down to " Good old Compass Workmanship " it`s awful !!!!!!

It`s only a thought before you go spending money on something you might not need.

Hope this helps.

P.S. I tried the link Barnacle and it works fine.

Regards

Graham.


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2012)

If you have a Status aerial on the roof (for the TV), you could always connect your radio to it.


----------



## wattsy280 (Sep 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> If you have a Status aerial on the roof (for the TV), you could always connect your radio to it.



Is this an easy thing to do??


----------



## Bigpeetee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've got one of the rubber antenna mounted on the wing, whilst it's not stunning, it's more than adequate.

So the question is, why isn't your installation working as well as others?

If a replacement aerial is fitted, ensure that the surrounding metal on the underside of the wing is taken back to bare metal before connecting the antenna to ensure a good earth, after installation, re apply paint etc to stop rust.

If you can get the radio out, there's a small tool usually, just connect a replacement aerial and dangle out of the window. That should improve reception.

Of course, it could be the radio that's faulty!!

It can be fiddly getting the antenna through the wheel arch, then dashboard to radio, but with a little patience, you can do it.

Companies that install radios in vehicles will remove the radio for a small charge. Only takes 30 seconds, or find your local scally, they take radios out all the time, they probably have a better radio for a small fee!!!???

PS, If you get really stuck, I could help during most week days if you fancy a little trip out??


----------



## bopper (Sep 13, 2012)

Radio reception is improved with a ground plane.
Usually the ground plane is the metal surface on which the aerial is mounted on. A large flat metal surface is ideal this is why most aerials are roof mounted on a metal car roof or wing.
If your aerial is mounted on a fibre-glass panel then the reception will be poor. If it is possible, a thin sheet of metal mounted on the underside of the aerial and earthed to the aerial (aerial stub through the metal plate and the nut screwed up to it) will improve the reception enormously. The larger metal plate the better.
It will work but not so well with kitchen foil. It must earthed to the aerial underneath.
Hope this information helps.


----------



## maingate (Sep 13, 2012)

wattsy280 said:


> Is this an easy thing to do??



It would depend on the layout of your van and how you need to run the co-ax but it should not be too difficult.


----------

